# Bin cages for rats?



## Roxymachado (Dec 8, 2017)

So I just got a pair of lovely girls. I haven't had a rat in over ten years, and my old rats were f tee range, who only slept in the cage. I work all day so these ones will be spending a lot of time in there cage. The cage I got is too small, I wanted to make a bin cage, and needed some advise on the matter. This is a rough sketch for what I want to do:


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi, there's a nice tutorial posted by another member here- http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?284234-How-to-make-a-bin-cage

Besides that, I'm afraid I haven't made a bin cage myself so I can't be of any further help there.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't say bin cages are the best for rats as they like to chew and the ventilation can be low. Also cleaning something like that might become a pain over time. If budget is an issue there are some reasonably priced cages out there for two female rats, you can also use the rat cage calculator to check sizes. If you are set on making your own cage. I would recommend powdercoated wire, and make sure there is plenty of ventilation through the cage. Check out the hamster forum and pinterest also for tips.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, if you plan to use the bin cage as permanent housing then you need to make sure it's very, _very _well-ventilated and that you use the biggest bin available. You can actually find some very large bins, easily the size of a single critter nation, and I don't think I'd want to go any smaller than that. You also want to look into ways to customize the cage so that you can create multiple levels, because rats will really miss out on space and enrichment if it's just a one-story bin without lots of toys and things to climb. Such a bin cage would be fine for old or inactive rats to live in, but it would take more work to accommodate the needs of active or young rats, which really love climbing and exploring their 3D space. 

I have heard that they are actually really easy to clean, they're plastic and lightweight so you can pick up the whole thing for a rinse down. Chewing can be a problem if you use a bin that doesn't have completely smooth, flat sides... so avoid bins that have bumps or any textured areas on the inside. A bin cage should be an acceptable but rather unconventional long-term housing option so long as these needs are met. A giant bin with huge windows of hardware cloth for ventilation and multi-level enrichment (and accessory accommodation- hammocks, toys, mounted water bottle) should be fine.

But again, I haven't made one myself before so I can't say that I know how you would go about adding the different levels and mounting accessories. I do know that you need to put the hardware cloth on the inside of the bin or else they will chew the windows, but that's it. You could probably hang a lot of stuff from the hardware cloth on the lid of the bin, I would think. Like TexasRatties recommended, hamster people seem to be well-versed in the ways of the bin cage. I recall seeing a tutorial on a hamster blog about how to install multiple levels back when I was curious about making a bin cage as a temporary travel cage.


----------



## Roxymachado (Dec 8, 2017)

*Finished bin cage!!!!!*

Ok so I made the first bin cage and it was ok but cramped(pics below), I just finished my second one. It has 2 full levels(19 in. × 31in.) With 4 half levels. I'm so pride of it. It stands about 4 feet tall.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, the second attempt looks like a much better size! If you notice that your rats are chewing on the plastic around the openings, you can move the hardware cloth to the inside of the bins to prevent them from chewing their way out.


----------



## Roxymachado (Dec 8, 2017)

I put it on the outside cause its kinda pokey(sharp), I didn't want them getting scratched. But they seem to really love the space. Now I'm trying to decide if I should put hardware cloth on the top inside(to hang hammocks from), or do some sort of netting. Do you think the hardware cloth will be safe on the top inside?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I used a sanding block on the edges of the hardware cloth in my travel bin cage. I often hang stuff from the ceilings so it might not be a bad idea to figure out how to make that work.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I've never had rats live inside of a bin cage, but I made one for a past hamster. They're actually quite easy to clean -- just take the toys out and dump the bedding into a nearby garbage can. I guess the wires would be the toughest to clean, but that's a challenge with wire cages as well so there's no options to avoid this. If you give enough mesh, the ventilation should be fine as well. Aviation snips are such a help for cutting plastic and mesh, I'd consider them a necessity.


----------



## Roxymachado (Dec 8, 2017)

The cage calculator says I can fit 5 to 6 rats. So I think its good until I get a fiesty ferret or double critter nation. I'm going to put in doors next, also hardware cloth the top of the top bin. Thank you everyone for your suggestions and ideas. Also thanks for the support😀


----------



## MedievalNerd1099 (10 mo ago)

Coffeebean said:


> Yeah, if you plan to use the bin cage as permanent housing then you need to make sure it's very, _very _well-ventilated and that you use the biggest bin available. You can actually find some very large bins, easily the size of a single critter nation, and I don't think I'd want to go any smaller than that. You also want to look into ways to customize the cage so that you can create multiple levels, because rats will really miss out on space and enrichment if it's just a one-story bin without lots of toys and things to climb. Such a bin cage would be fine for old or inactive rats to live in, but it would take more work to accommodate the needs of active or young rats, which really love climbing and exploring their 3D space.
> 
> I have heard that they are actually really easy to clean, they're plastic and lightweight so you can pick up the whole thing for a rinse down. Chewing can be a problem if you use a bin that doesn't have completely smooth, flat sides... so avoid bins that have bumps or any textured areas on the inside. A bin cage should be an acceptable but rather unconventional long-term housing option so long as these needs are met. A giant bin with huge windows of hardware cloth for ventilation and multi-level enrichment (and accessory accommodation- hammocks, toys, mounted water bottle) should be fine.
> 
> But again, I haven't made one myself before so I can't say that I know how you would go about adding the different levels and mounting accessories. I do know that you need to put the hardware cloth on the inside of the bin or else they will chew the windows, but that's it. You could probably hang a lot of stuff from the hardware cloth on the lid of the bin, I would think. Like TexasRatties recommended, hamster people seem to be well-versed in the ways of the bin cage. I recall seeing a tutorial on a hamster blog about how to install multiple levels back when I was curious about making a bin cage as a temporary travel cage.


Thank you for this. Im going to be doing Bin cages as a temporary set up till I can get ahold of a better cage. Im astounded at the prices of good quality cages these days.


----------

